# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Know of any Historical Symbol Databases?

## KMAlexander

I'm working on another free brush set, this time from a 1655 map. It has a unique style I haven't seen before, but (and maybe because of that) I keep running into symbols which are unfamiliar to me. These aren't cartouches, mind, but repeating symbolsso they do hold some meaning beyond decoration. The map doesn't have a legend/keyand looking through other maps from the same book, they didn't either.

So, I'm hoping someone knows of a book/site/place where someone has compiled a database of old symbols with some explanation.

(*Signs on Printed Topographical Maps, ca. 1470ca. 1640 from Catherine Delano-Smith* [PDF] was some help, but more a general overview.)

Thanks in advance.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Azélor

Can you show us the map where the symbols are from?

----------


## KMAlexander

You bet, it's *Joan Blaeu's Terræ Sanctæ.* (Link goes to Dave Rumsey's site.)

----------


## KMAlexander

Everything is fairly straightforward, with two exceptions.

The first I think I've solved. As best as I can tell these are ruins/abandoned settlements.
Attachment 113532

The second, is a bit more mysterious.
Attachment 113533

----------


## KMAlexander

The star shape is what's throwing me.

As best I can tell the map is/was a 1655 tourist's guide to the Holy Land. It's from the *Klencke Atlas* which is a pretty amazing piece of history by itself.

----------


## KMAlexander

So, it's possible the star might label synagogues. Still, I'm not totally sure. Right now I'm just labeling them as "starred" which isn't ideal.

I'm guessing there is a religious connect. Especially since most of the other marks carry similar connotations, like, the bishop hats might represent an archdiocese or at the very least be ecclesiastical. (The latter is more common when legends/keys are included.)

----------

